# Three Room Farmhouse - Dec 2012



## Ratters (Jan 18, 2013)

This was a simple lucky find.

Luckily, even though there wasn't much to see, it was worth it & I did really enjoy making the photos work from here 

As usual, the full set is on Flickr...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratters445/sets/72157632320005106/detail/





























Hope you enjoyed Guys & Girls ​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Stunning looking place, love the wood beams.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Where's the rest of the rooms? Why only 3?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 18, 2013)

Super pics of a nice looking place nice find .


----------



## mussy (Jan 18, 2013)

Great pics - what a lovely wasted sitting room. I could imagine a lovely log fire burning away.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 18, 2013)

*Lucky indeed!! Absolutely bloody lovely this is!!*


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 18, 2013)

Pic two is shit hot - Loving this


----------



## Ratters (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Everyone 



UE-OMJ said:


> Where's the rest of the rooms? Why only 3?



Living room, kitchen & room above that only Steve. Rooms above the living room I didn't risk as the other end the main beam was supported by a 8' stack of breeze blocks & the gap between floors & skirting up there shown where it had dropped!! The other few rooms were just junk & wood & rubble so didn't carry any character through


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 18, 2013)

Bloody great find is that


----------



## skankypants (Jan 18, 2013)

Spot on mate...very nice...


----------



## Bones out (Jan 19, 2013)

Very interesting what you done with those pictures.

No3 does it for me!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 19, 2013)

liking this very much


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 19, 2013)

Reminds me of a cottage I once stayed in, on the arse end of nowhere in Scotland...

Great photographs, nice editing too.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 19, 2013)

lovely shots of a lovely looking place. loads of character here! thanks for sharing


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 19, 2013)

I particularly like the phone shots, but overall the whole set is very appealing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 19, 2013)

Great report.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 19, 2013)

What a find! Would have liked to see more of the inside but what you have captured is impressive, I like your style of capturing detail aswell...thanks for sharing...just shows you should always have a camera on you as you never know!


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 19, 2013)

very, very good pics


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 19, 2013)

Sterling splore find and magical imagery , top stuff indeed, that last image is especially wonderous


----------



## Ratters (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Was in & out in no time but was enjoyable which is what it's all about


----------



## jl_photography (Jan 19, 2013)

I signed up to ask this question...where abouts is this? its amazing


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 19, 2013)

Great find and love your processing too


----------



## MrDan (Jan 19, 2013)

Reminds me of my nan's house in Wales, lovely living room. Can't explain how much I love wooden beams.
Nicely captured.


----------



## NeufNeuf (Jan 20, 2013)

Fantastic find and I love the pics!


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 20, 2013)

Blimey thought I was back in the 1970's, cracking pictures buddy


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 20, 2013)

very very nice...


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 11, 2013)

what a gold mine love it great find


----------

